# New Beardie this weekend :)



## princessbelle (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey
I am going to be buying a new beardie this weekend, I have the viv 4x2x2 and I am going to get 1 baby. I want to know which products people reccommend or use themselves. I still have to buy the lights etc and wasn't sure on which make to go for? Anyone have bad experiences with some? If I can get them cheaper on ebay or online I will wait to get my beardie to make sure it is set-up right. The plan was buy everything sat and get the Beardie on Sunday!


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

Arcadia 12% UV tube is the best one you can buy. Otherwise Exoterra 10%. Most have the exo terra one but arcadia is the dogs dangleys apparently  
I have a habistat thermostat. 
for basking just use a normal bulb- youll have to play around with it to get the correct temp0s. i have 4x2x2 and use a 100w bulb but some seem to be able to get temps with 80w or even 60w. its about trying them out to get your temps right  
thats all you need for lighting. 

Food wise- get some nutrobal i use it twice a week and always have done. Get some calcuim (pure) also known as limestone flour (EBAY!) use calcium 5x a week. 

Substrate use lino, kitchen towel, tiles (non finished), drawerliner. For a baby you dont want to use anything loose as they tend to taste everything with their tounge and it can block them up. 
Calcisand, woodchips, walnut shell etc are all bad and to my knowledge theres no loose substrate about that is safe and has no risk of impaction 

Id suggest you give yourself a week to get your viv set up and tempps right before you get your beardie. Maybe then if your temps are consistant then you could get him/her a little early :2thumb:

if you set it up sat with a view to get beardie on sunday your temps might not be right- if you see one you really want :flrt:maybe reserve it. 

1 thing to look at is the set up in the store your hoping to buy from. Ask some questions that you know the answers to and make sure they do things how you'd expect


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi 

I'm pretty sure I'm just repeating what loulou has said, but thought I'd add a few links too!

I use Arcadia 12% UV tube, by far the best uv in my opinion. I've not found it cheaper than here - Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.

Then you need a uv starter unit - Arcadia Light Starter Unit - 1 Diameter - The Cornish Crispa Co. Again I think this is a good price and good quality item. It may be worth having a look on ebay though to see what's about on there.

For the basking bulb I buy household reflector bulbs from Homebase. Much cheaper than buying reptile specific ones, your basically paying double or more the price just to get it in a box with a picture of a lizard on it! Reflector bulbs will be available from B&Q or Wilkinsons etc. Here's an example - 
B&Q Spotlight Lightbulb 515895 4 Pack 60w, 515895
You will need to experiment with the wattage but I would have thought a 60 watt would do but you may need 100.

The bulb will need to be hooked up to a dimming thermostat, there are plenty of new and used on ebay. Here is just one that I found quickly but it is well worth a look around to find the best priced - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Habistat-Dimm...ers_Insects&hash=item2a0c4fd151#ht_500wt_1156

You will also need digital thermometers. I have two in each viv permanently so I can check temps easily on a regular basis. I have one in the cool end and one on the basking spot. I bought them from this ebay shop - DIGITAL THERMOMETER **** FAST DISPATCH **** on eBay (end time 20-Dec-10 21:29:21 GMT)
There is a one year money back guarantee although I have never had any problems with mine in the last 2 or so years.

As loulou has said, it is best to have your viv set up and running as you would if the dragon was in it for a week or so to make sure your temperatures are correct and stable.

If you need to know anything else at all, don't hesitate to ask 

Jenny


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, the ALS Police are out in force today...:gasp:

The demonic duo...:devil::devil: Ooops I meant dynamic...:blush:










windy


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

windymiller said:


> Wow, the ALS Police are out in force today...:gasp:
> 
> The demonic duo...:devil::devil: Ooops I meant dynamic...:blush:
> 
> windy


I'm having a slow day today, so I'm going to have to dare to ask...ALS Police?

And I think you were right the first time, demonic sounds about right :devil:


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I'm having a slow day today, so I'm going to have to dare to ask...ALS Police?
> 
> And I think you were right the first time, demonic sounds about right :devil:


Anti Loose Substrate police :2thumb:


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I'm having a slow day today, so I'm going to have to dare to ask...ALS Police?
> 
> And I think you were right the first time, demonic sounds about right :devil:


And I thought I was the old one with a bad memory...:whistling2: here you go young'un..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/598132-als-police-force.html

windy


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

loulou87 said:


> Anti Loose Substrate police :2thumb:


At least some one has been listening in class...:no1:


----------



## Ambersnake (Jun 6, 2010)

ALS Police how do you join????:2thumb:


----------



## princessbelle (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi,
thank you to you both for being so helpful  and the links are great! One quick question, what is the fuctional difference between a strip uv light or a uv bulb? I have picked up a couple things in local ad paper in a 'job lot' type thing. There is a habistat controller, a hygrometer and thermometer, and a couple of light fittings. They advised one is for the heat lamp which they used sun glo daylight lamp 100w and the other was used for uvb which they used repti glo 5.0 uvb 26w bulb which is a bulb not strip light.
Any thoughts on that?


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

the bulb wont provide enough coverage across your viv and also it can affect your beardies eyes. Its definately important to get a strip UV rather than a bulb


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

princessbelle said:


> Hi,
> thank you to you both for being so helpful  and the links are great! One quick question, what is the fuctional difference between a strip uv light or a uv bulb? I have picked up a couple things in local ad paper in a 'job lot' type thing. There is a habistat controller, a hygrometer and thermometer, and a couple of light fittings. They advised one is for the heat lamp which they used sun glo daylight lamp 100w and the other was used for uvb which they used repti glo 5.0 uvb 26w bulb which is a bulb not strip light.
> Any thoughts on that?


Strip light = Tube like a fluorescent Tube and a bulb as in pear shape

Tube is better, the longest you can fit in the viv, that way wherever he/she is in the viv he/she will get some much needed UV..

windy


----------



## Ambersnake (Jun 6, 2010)

Definately worth spending money on the uvb tube. I have just changed from reptisun 10% to Arcadia 12% and am very impressed! Swell.co.uk are cheap and if you order online there is a 10% discount code. Basking bulbs- don't bother with anything with a picture of a dragon on you will just pay 5 times the value, B&Q or electrical store will sell you exactly the same mushroom shaped reflector bulb for about £1.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

windymiller said:


> And I thought I was the old one with a bad memory...:whistling2: here you go young'un..
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/598132-als-police-force.html
> 
> windy


I must have missed that thread :blush: and I hate to be controversial but I have one of my beardies on sand, I would only ever put an adult on sand though! Does that mean I'm kicked out of the ALS?  lol



princessbelle said:


> Hi,
> thank you to you both for being so helpful  and the links are great! One quick question, what is the fuctional difference between a strip uv light or a uv bulb? I have picked up a couple things in local ad paper in a 'job lot' type thing. There is a habistat controller, a hygrometer and thermometer, and a couple of light fittings. They advised one is for the heat lamp which they used sun glo daylight lamp 100w and the other was used for uvb which they used repti glo 5.0 uvb 26w bulb which is a bulb not strip light.
> Any thoughts on that?


Compact UV bulbs only give off UV to a very limited amount of the viv. In the past they have been known to cause eye problems in lizards too. So it is best in my opinion to steer clear of them. Using a UV tube that runs the length of your viv means that wherever the dragon is in the viv it will be getting the benefit of the UV. Keep in mind that 10% UV tubes should be 8-10inches from the dragon and 12% tubes should be 10-12inches away. Any closer and they can possibly cause burns to their skin and damage their eyes. Also make sure the tube is not at eye level as this can damage their eyes also.

Jenny


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

Ambersnake said:


> ALS Police how do you join????:2thumb:


Just get your self a regulation uniform, three to choose from, post pics [*for identification purpose only*]...no ogling allowed, and you're in.

You will now be part of the terrible threesome..:whip::whip::whip:










windy


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> I must have missed that thread :blush: and I hate to be controversial but I have one of my beardies on sand, I would only ever put an adult on sand though! Does that mean I'm kicked out of the ALS?  lol
> 
> 
> Jenny


No way...we need continuity of staff to form a good team...:no1:

And...I hate to be controversial????:gasp:..rubbish, you love it... 

windy


----------



## princessbelle (Dec 10, 2010)

ok will look at UV tube rather than bulb  
my next question which will cause problems 
why is there such problems with using sand? I ask because what desert do you see made out of paper hehe :whistling2: just wondering 
and you all have full permission to rant away at me!!!  I kno about impaction I just don't quite understand why sand is bad as it is their natural habitat!


----------



## Ambersnake (Jun 6, 2010)

windymiller said:


> Just get your self a regulation uniform, three to choose from, post pics [*for identification purpose only*]...no ogling allowed, and you're in.
> 
> You will now be part of the terrible threesome..:whip::whip::whip:
> 
> ...




Diggin the whips! Do I also get some shiny Jack boots???????


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

princessbelle said:


> ok will look at UV tube rather than bulb
> my next question which will cause problems
> why is there such problems with using sand? I ask because what desert do you see made out of paper hehe :whistling2: just wondering
> and you all have full permission to rant away at me!!!  I kno about impaction I just don't quite understand why sand is bad as it is their natural habitat!


 
And this is when the ALS Police spring into action....go girls, get yer kit on and do your stuff....:zzz::zzz::zzz: wakey wakey girls..jump to it..:jump::jump::jump:

windy


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

*Mmmm shiny jack boots...*



Ambersnake said:


> Diggin the whips! Do I also get some shiny Jack boots???????


You can choose you're own uniform, including boots...wecome on board..

windy


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

windymiller said:


> And this is when the ALS Police spring into action....go girls, get yer kit on and do your stuff....:zzz::zzz::zzz: wakey wakey girls..jump to it..:jump::jump::jump:
> 
> windy


Ha, not often you tell girls to get their kit _on_ :lol2:


Beardies in the wild actually live on hard compacted sand/clay type flooring. Although there is some loose dusty sand. The outback is not the same as a desert where it is deep loose sand.
To replicate this as closely as possible I think using tiles with a light dusting of sand over the top would be most accurate.
With babies/young dragons when they go for food they aren't the most accurate so they may often get a mouthful of sand. So it is generally thought to be best to house them on tiles, lino etc to completely take away the risk of impaction.
My big adult girl is on sand, but if I ever noticed her licking at it at all I would replace with tiles, as I have done with my boy recently.


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Ha, not often you tell girls to get their kit _on_ :lol2:.


:hmm:I see what you mean but this is work and I never mix business with pleasure...however...no, must be good or the mods will be after me...:whistling2:

windy


----------



## princessbelle (Dec 10, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Ha, not often you tell girls to get their kit _on_ :lol2:
> 
> 
> Beardies in the wild actually live on hard compacted sand/clay type flooring. Although there is some loose dusty sand. The outback is not the same as a desert where it is deep loose sand.
> ...


 
Right makes so much more sense now! So I am ok to have a small bit of sand when older! What about heat mats - essential?


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

As long as you fully understand the risks and feel comfortable putting your beardie on sand then yes, go for it! I feed my girl live food in a separate plastic storage box so when she goes to catch it there's no chance of getting a mouthful of sand. I also put her veg in a huge bowl that she has to climb in to get at the greens so again, no chance of getting a mouthful of sand!

Heat mats are not good for beardies, if they are on the floor of the viv the beardie may burn there belly on it. They are designed to take in heat from above and so if a heat mat is used there belly will warm up a lot more than there top and thy won't realise they are over heating and so won't move.
Heat mats can be used for over night heat by being stuck to the wall of the viv so it acts like a radiator. You do not need overnight heat unless it drops below 60F in the viv though. They need a drop in temperature overnight to keep them nice and healthy.


----------



## princessbelle (Dec 10, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> As long as you fully understand the risks and feel comfortable putting your beardie on sand then yes, go for it! I feed my girl live food in a separate plastic storage box so when she goes to catch it there's no chance of getting a mouthful of sand. I also put her veg in a huge bowl that she has to climb in to get at the greens so again, no chance of getting a mouthful of sand!
> 
> Heat mats are not good for beardies, if they are on the floor of the viv the beardie may burn there belly on it. They are designed to take in heat from above and so if a heat mat is used there belly will warm up a lot more than there top and thy won't realise they are over heating and so won't move.
> Heat mats can be used for over night heat by being stuck to the wall of the viv so it acts like a radiator. You do not need overnight heat unless it drops below 60F in the viv though. They need a drop in temperature overnight to keep them nice and healthy.


I have a very cold house with no heating!!! will def need something at night for them! I think I will get a heat mat to make sure they aren't too cold! If they had sand can it go under the sand to heat it up (kind of like it would heat in the wild from the sun) I did read about it burning their bellies but If they aren't touching the actual mat is it ok?

I'm actualy going to go get everything in a bit so I can set it all up tonight!


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

Think dickvansupertype has covered everything :2thumb:


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

with regard to heat mat, if your house gets below 60F at night then use a heat mat on the side of the viv, it cant burn their bellies and will act like a radiator


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

princessbelle said:


> I have a very cold house with no heating!!! will def need something at night for them! I think I will get a heat mat to make sure they aren't too cold! If they had sand can it go under the sand to heat it up (kind of like it would heat in the wild from the sun) I did read about it burning their bellies but If they aren't touching the actual mat is it ok?
> 
> I'm actualy going to go get everything in a bit so I can set it all up tonight!


Heat mats on the floor, whether they are under substrate or not are a big no. The floor getting heated up by a bulb over head is different from heat just coming from below. The beardie will feel when it's getting too hot from the bulb above. If heat is only coming from below they won't realise.


----------



## princessbelle (Dec 10, 2010)

loulou87 said:


> with regard to heat mat, if your house gets below 60F at night then use a heat mat on the side of the viv, it cant burn their bellies and will act like a radiator


Great thank you I am off now to purchase some things!  thanks for all the help guys:2thumb:


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

princessbelle said:


> Great thank you I am off now to purchase some things!  thanks for all the help guys:2thumb:


Your welcome  Good luck with your shopping!


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

princessbelle said:


> Great thank you I am off now to purchase some things!  thanks for all the help guys:2thumb:


You're :welcome: BTW some of us arn't guys, it's just the dodgy avatars....:gasp: I'm pretty sure that dickvan-wotsit-wotsit is a girl.... loulou I'm not sure about, I have her/him as a friend and she/he has a face like a question mark...:bash:....:lol2:

windy (male)


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

windymiller said:


> You're :welcome: BTW some of us arn't guys, it's just the dodgy avatars....:gasp: I'm pretty sure that dickvan-wotsit-wotsit is a girl.... loulou I'm not sure about, I have her/him as a friend and she/he has a face like a question mark...:bash:....:lol2:
> 
> windy (male)


Your male :gasp: All this time I've been reading it as WendyMiller :lol2:


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Your male :gasp: All this time I've been reading it as WendyMiller :lol2:


Wendy is my "other" alter ogo....:flrt:


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

windymiller said:


> Wendy is my "other" alter ogo....:flrt:



Ah, windy by day, wendy by night! I think we need some photographic evidence of this Wendy :whistling2:


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> Ah, windy by day, wendy by night! I think we need some photographic evidence of this Wendy :whistling2:


Me thinks not...I'm camera shy...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## princessbelle (Dec 10, 2010)

Haha I meant it in a general thanks people kind of way  not thanks to the men, now that would be sexist! 
Bought everything I needed on friday, got it set up and fantasticly the temps were spot on straight away after leaving them until sunday. I have bought a heat mat for the side of the viv as it went below 60 at night. 
Got my baby on sunday as the guys in the shop did me a deal as I bought other stuff too  He/she is very happy and actually slept up on the branch rather than near the heat mat so obviously wasnt too cold for them! Can't decide on a name at the moment I like spyro (from the game) and Toothless (from how to train your dragon film) also like Mushu  Gunna wait to see what they are like first! He likes waving at me! haha!
My puppy seems to be obsesed with the dragon but more so with the crickets, she was drooling like crazy when she saw them and watched one run around the viv as it is head height ish to her. Crazy pup! Would upload a pic but I am on the work comp as my laptop os broken


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

theres a toothless on here somewhere. 
i was going to have spyro for george but decided against! its hard to think of a name but youll just fall into it in the end. George started as pete and we changed it! 
windy i accepted your friend request?! my face looks like a questionmark because i thought it would just come up as george?! didnt realise there was too different pics as such! 

hope your beardie settles in well, any problems, let us know


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

loulou87 said:


> theres a toothless on here somewhere.
> i was going to have spyro for george but decided against! its hard to think of a name but youll just fall into it in the end. George started as pete and we changed it!
> windy i accepted your friend request?! my face looks like a questionmark because i thought it would just come up as george?! didnt realise there was too different pics as such!
> 
> hope your beardie settles in well, any problems, let us know


Yep, princess, sounds like it's all sorted, hope it goes well for you...:2thumb:

loulou, you are very brave admitting on the forum you are the friend of a :crazy: person...:gasp: 

You look like a george? which one...:whistling2:

windy


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

windymiller said:


> Yep, princess, sounds like it's all sorted, hope it goes well for you...:2thumb:
> 
> loulou, you are very brave admitting on the forum you are the friend of a :crazy: person...:gasp:
> 
> ...


My dragon is called George! george and the dragon you see..... :2thumb:


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

loulou87 said:


> My dragon is called George! george and the dragon you see..... :2thumb:


Stop dodging the issue and get a photo of yer sen posted...:devil:

We're all friends on here you know, no need to be shy..:blush: 

windy


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

i can put on on but then i cant have my one of george?! ill do it now if it will make your day :2thumb:


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

loulou87 said:


> i can put on on but then i cant have my one of george?! ill do it now if it will make your day :2thumb:


Go on then, make my day..:mf_dribble:


----------



## princessbelle (Dec 10, 2010)

A name is soooo hard! Oh forgot to mention I kind of went a little overboard when I went and picked him up and they had a broken viv there, all it was is a crack in the top corner and the latch on the top mesh is broken. so ...... I bought it £40 for a glass 4x3x2 roughly viv!!! going to get the top corner fixed with a bit of plastic and sealant (obs safe for reptiles!!!) and off I go for another one  I've got the bug now! I also did the same with my fish tank, keep going for more, its so addictive!


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

*The bug....*



princessbelle said:


> A I've got the bug now!


Sorry to here that, hope you get better for christmas...: victory:

windy


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

as long as you onlt have one in each viv then it sounds good! 
its quite addictive the only reson i dont have more is because of space!


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

loulou87 said:


> as long as you onlt have one in each viv then it sounds good!
> its quite addictive the only reson i dont have more is because of space!


 
Or rather lack of...:Na_Na_Na_Na:

windy


----------



## princessbelle (Dec 10, 2010)

loulou87 said:


> as long as you onlt have one in each viv then it sounds good!
> its quite addictive the only reson i dont have more is because of space!


of course 
My other half loves my current dragon so it is a xmas present for him, or so I would have him think haha!!!


----------

